# Has any one priced glyphosphate lately?



## Urbicide (May 10, 2008)

To say I was suprised is an understatement. I was getting ready to re-up my glyphosphate stock when I saw the price. Forestry Suppliers Inc last year was selling 2 1/2 gallon jugs of 41% glyphosphate (Razor Pro) for $56.50. Today, when I went on line, it is now selling for $111.75. Is Exon-Mobile making the stuff?


----------

